# Dressage 4th September



## Carefreegirl (5 September 2012)

I was priviledged enough to watch both the Afternoon and evening session which included 3 medal ceremonies. Words can't explain how brilliant both the horses and riders were so I though I'd share a few of the 300+ pics that I took 
Don't worry there's only a few 

First lot are from the Grade III freestyle.

Jose Letartre from France riding Warina (Han mare) Double amputee.







Steffan Zeibig from Germany riding Waldemar (Han geld)







Yontana Dresler from Israel - he had the biggest grin ever 







Vladimir Vinchon from France riding Flipper D'or (SF Geld)







Debbie Criddle riding LJT Akilles - my camera went on strike during her test  and only decided to work once she halted.












Debbie collecting her Silver medal







All three on the podium.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 September 2012)

I went yesterday morning when Sophie Wells got the silver for IV....your pictures are great, I enjoyed yesterday more than the Olympic Dressage as it was much less busy....


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 September 2012)

Fantastic aren't they. I nearly blubbed a couple of times.

Pictures are a bit small as wasn't sure on sizing but I've made them a bit bigger for my next post.


----------



## Booboos (5 September 2012)

Fantastic photos! Must have been an incredible experience to see it all live!


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 September 2012)

Booboos said:



			Fantastic photos! Must have been an incredible experience to see it all live!
		
Click to expand...

It was brilliant and it's only got better today as I've thought more and more about it


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 September 2012)

Went to the Olympic Park today to see swimming heats and it was heaving....what would it have been like in the Olympics?! Also met lots of lovely shiny police horses


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 September 2012)

I was originally put off by the thought of massive crowds and queues etc but yesterday everything flowed like clockwork. Testament to the great organisers.

Can we do this next year as well ?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 September 2012)

I'm in. Not normally a dressage person but loved yesterday afternoon.

I did get a nice equestrian t-shirt when I went to the olympic park today (green rather than the normal black ones). The athletics was pretty fun too.


----------



## Superhot (5 September 2012)

I was lucky enough to get tickets for this wonderful final equestrian event.  It was absolutely brilliant.  I had to look away as they moved the judges huts, as I thought they were starting to clear everything away so soon, then realised it was to make room for the photographers !!!
The athletes have left me totally in awe of their individual achievements and I hope the appreciation and support they all received from the audience, will stay with them for many years to come.  Thank you to them for giving us so much pleasure.
I would also like to say a huge thank you to the many Gamesmakers who helped to make my day so special.  I absolutely admire them for being so cheerful and professional, keeping us happy as we left the venue, guiding a huge crowd back to Greenwich station, and changing trains at Stratford.  Everything went so smoothly.  I thought the Gamesmakers forming a sort of Guard of Honour completely up the steps to the ceremonial flags was a lovely touch.

THANK YOU ALL.  See you next Monday at the Athletes Parade from Mansion House at 1.30pm to Buckingham Palace and then the Olympics really will be over...


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 September 2012)

I don't think I'd go next Monday - as you say it means they're really over


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 September 2012)

Superhot said:



			I was lucky enough to get tickets for this wonderful final equestrian event.  It was absolutely brilliant.  I had to look away as they moved the judges huts, as I thought they were starting to clear everything away so soon, then realised it was to make room for the photographers !!!
The athletes have left me totally in awe of their individual achievements and I hope the appreciation and support they all received from the audience, will stay with them for many years to come.  Thank you to them for giving us so much pleasure.
I would also like to say a huge thank you to the many Gamesmakers who helped to make my day so special.  I absolutely admire them for being so cheerful and professional, keeping us happy as we left the venue, guiding a huge crowd back to Greenwich station, and changing trains at Stratford.  Everything went so smoothly.  *I thought the Gamesmakers forming a sort of Guard of Honour completely up the steps to the ceremonial flags was a lovely touch.*
THANK YOU ALL.  See you next Monday at the Athletes Parade from Mansion House at 1.30pm to Buckingham Palace and then the Olympics really will be over...
		
Click to expand...

I got a picture of that too......


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (6 September 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			I'm in. Not normally a dressage person but loved yesterday afternoon.

I did get a nice equestrian t-shirt when I went to the olympic park today (green rather than the normal black ones). The athletics was pretty fun too.
		
Click to expand...

Wearing mine now! I love it and don't think it'll ever come off


----------

